# Semi anechoic loudspeaker measurements?



## anechoic16 (Mar 8, 2016)

Hello
I just discovered REW last night and haven't had a lot of time to read to much about it yet, but I want to know if it is possible to do Semi-anechoic frequency response measurements using REQw-- I understand that the main function of this program is to measure the overall FR of the Loudspeaker/Room combination--I want to measure only the FR of the Loudspeaker itself and ELIMINATE room reflections for crossover design work. Is this possible with this program? Thanks for your reply


----------



## dgmartin (Oct 29, 2011)

Yes it is possible. You should be able to use gated measurements with the "IR Windows" to avoid including the first reflection(s). However this will limit your ability to measure anything below, say, 200-300Hz. So you are better off positioning the speaker in the middle of the room and be left only with the floor bounce. You can calculate the value (typically a few ms) or look at the impulse response to see some signal after the IR decay.
https://www.minidsp.com/applications/acoustic-measurements/loudspeaker-measurements


----------

